# Trance, Tyce, Vegas and Vaia -Dog Days! HEAVY



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

My fur pets! Everybody is looking a little scraggly from the heat and the bugs, but other than that everyone is doing well. The puppies are getting big and the boys' scars are starting to heal. Here's some pics I just took!

Tyce - His poor face is all beat up. People are scared to death of him and he just wants to play ball! I hope all this grows back in. I'm ticked off royally about the whole thing. Two nice looking dogs all beat up to heck for no reason.









Trance - Yaaaawwwn


















Vegas getting HUGE



























Little Vaia













































Pups









rawr!









he's my lion cub









Trance is a patient step dad lol









Pesky teenagers!









Strike a pose









Vegas shows love to Trance LOL



















HAPPY









Tyce is as serious as a Fifa Soccer champ lol GO USA!!!


















She threw it OMG













































Trance man


















Trance's scars 



























The end! ^.^


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Good to see everyone! I know what you mean about the scares.My Dumae is such a nice clean cut dog and then she has all those scars that look like shes been fought all to h*ll. It defiantly gives of a bad impression. 

Glad to see they are healed up tho


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

Yeah, it does. I'm hoping in a couple of weeks it will be gone enough not to be noticed by the untrained eye. 

All in all everyone is doing well. ^.^


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

I lobe all the dog you have but Tyce just great looking boy.


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

Thank you! ^.^ He is an energetic dog, and loooooves to play.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Poor pooches. But they're in good hands  I love Tyce...hmmm...i'll trade you for him :rofl:


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

that is a good looking pack you got there... love Tyce's eyes and Vegas is a looker!


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

BittersweetEmbrace said:


> Poor pooches. But they're in good hands  I love Tyce...hmmm...i'll trade you for him :rofl:


Haha thanks. Sorry he's stuck to me, I'd feel bad if something happened. He's a real firecracker. ^.^



Cujo's Mom said:


> that is a good looking pack you got there... love Tyce's eyes and Vegas is a looker!


Thanks! I'll be glad when Vegas is grown. Probably be another year at least before he fully matures. Here's a pic of his dad, he was an awesome Bully


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

What a motley crew you got going on! I'm glad everyones on the mend. Give some kisses.....and a few band aids too


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

Haha thanks! Thankfully we are passed the band-aid part, now its ROGAIN time!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

GTR said:


> Haha thanks. Sorry he's stuck to me, I'd feel bad if something happened. He's a real firecracker. ^.^


Lol! Then let's clone him. (pulls out a bacon flavored clone biscuit)


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I don't know if you remember the post I made a while back about Dosia's face but he had a bad gash. We were playing in the yard and he went to turn around real fast after the ball and ran into the side of this old shopping cart basket. It was being taken apart and the side bars were exposed. He caught the top of his muzzle, almost in the middle of his eyes, on one of the corners of those tiny metal bars and tore his face wide open. The skin was actually lifting off his muzzle. It was so gross. I thought he was going to have a huge scar cause it looked so bad. It is completely gone now. You would never know anything happened. All the hair grew back and his face looks fine now. I really hope this is the case for you guys too. It might take a bit but I think their hair will grow back.

P.S. HOLY  Vegas got huge and little Vaia is still as cute as ever


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

kg420 said:


> I don't know if you remember the post I made a while back about Dosia's face but he had a bad gash. We were playing in the yard and he went to turn around real fast after the ball and ran into the side of this old shopping cart basket. It was being taken apart and the side bars were exposed. He caught the top of his muzzle, almost in the middle of his eyes, on one of the corners of those tiny metal bars and tore his face wide open. The skin was actually lifting off his muzzle. It was so gross. I thought he was going to have a huge scar cause it looked so bad. It is completely gone now. You would never know anything happened. All the hair grew back and his face looks fine now. I really hope this is the case for you guys too. It might take a bit but I think their hair will grow back.
> 
> P.S. HOLY  Vegas got huge and little Vaia is still as cute as ever


Dang freak accident huh? Yeah I'm hoping it all grows back in. It grew back in on the giant chunk missing from his leg, even the chunk grew back. Pretty crazy. Poor Trance is looking a bit rough though. He's usually my best looking dog. Poor guy's Rico Suave' is broken lol. Tyce just looks like a zombie dog with the scars and blue eye. x.o I'll be soo happy when they are back to normal.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Aww they don't look that bad, but I do know how you feel. It sucks seeing their poor little faces like that. I hope they both have a speedy recovery and get their fur back soon


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

cute pics i really enjoyed them


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Some gorgeous dogs you have there!!

Tyce's eyes are amazing.


----------

